# Who's competitive on modifed cars at the moment?



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Last time I had my trackcar insured (before I sold it three years ago) it cost me £148 for a years TPF&T on a limited mileage policy, that was a mk2 Golf 1.8 16v, they told me at the time it would be about another £25 (pro-rated based on power 140bhp -> 150bhp) if I went for a 2.0 16v.

Now I accept that premiums have risen over the last few years but I just got a quote for a 2.0 16v mk2 Golf and the quoted price was £480 TPF&T. At that price I'm not purchasing the car!! I really want another track car so need to find a cheaper quote!

Anyone know who's competitive on rates at the moment?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've just renewed my golf Mk4 tdi for £225 with direct line but i am nearly 40 and live in the country side


----------

